# Zwei Monitore bestmöglich anschließen (HDMI, DVI, Displayport)



## dokzeps (1. März 2017)

*Zwei Monitore bestmöglich anschließen (HDMI, DVI, Displayport)*

Hallo PCGH-Forum,

ich habe gestern meine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut (Gainward Phoenix GTX 1070), erstaunlicherweise ging das alles recht problemlos zu statten, System läuft stabil. Allerdings habe ich etwas Probleme beim Anschließen meiner beiden Monitore: 

Hauptmonitor: HMDI, DVI, VGA
Zweitmonitor: HDMI, VGA

Die Grafikkarte verfügt über: 1x HDMI, 1x DVI-D, 3x DisplayPort

An der alten Grafikkarte hatte ich den ersten Monitor über HDMI angeschlossen, den zweiten über VGA auf DVI Adapter (die alte Grafikkarte hatte ähnliche Anschlüsse). Jetzt wollte ich das gleiche wiedermachen, allerdings bekomme ich auf dem zweiten Bildschirm kein Bild. Im System wird der Bildschirm erkannt, es kommt aber kein Bild an, der Monitor bleibt schwarz. Ich habe bereits folgendes getestet:

1. Beide Monitore funktionieren (wenn man sie jeweils an HDMI anschließt).
2. Das VGA Kabel funktioniert (wenn man den Adapter auf DVI weglässt), das habe ich an einem anderen Rechner getestet.

=> Der Adapter ist kaputt oder funktioniert nicht mit der Grafikkarte, weil ich irgendwas übersehen habe (gibt es unterschiedliche DVI Formate?).

Nun meine Frage: Was ist qualitativ die beste Möglichkeit, beide Monitore an den Rechner anzuschließen (Monitor 1 wird auf 2 erweitert)  bzw. welche Möglichkeit funktioniert überhaupt? Es geht nur um die Übertragung von Bildern, am Monitor werden keine Boxen angeschlossen.

1. Einen neuen Adapter von VGA auf DVI-D kaufen.
2. Einen Adapter von HMDI auf DisplayPort kaufen.
3. Einen Adapter von VGA auf DisplayPort kaufen.
4. Ein DVI Kabel kaufen (für den Hauptmonitor, den zweiten über HDMI ansteuern).


Leider kenne ich mich bei den Anschlüssen für Video/Sound/Audio Null aus, es wäre toll, wenn ihr mir Hilfestellung geben könntet.

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Zwei Monitore bestmöglich anschließen (HDMI, DVI, Displayport)*

Würde Dir letztere Option empfehlen. Habe ein "ähnliches" Setup jedoch wird bei mir der erste über Displayport und der zweite via HDMI angeschlossen. 
Funzt soweit auch jedoch musste ich bei der Ansteuerung des zweiten Bildschirms via HDMI nachher die Einstellungen via Systemsteuerung ändern. 
Er wollte den zweiten partout nicht oberhalb von 800x600 ansteuern. Erst nachdem ich manuell den Treiber für den zweiten Bildschirm gezogen und installiert hatte, wollte er endlich FHD und 60Hz akzeptieren. Seltsamerweise hatte ich dieses Problem mit einem DVI Kabel nicht


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Zwei Monitore bestmöglich anschließen (HDMI, DVI, Displayport)*

Hauptmonitor über DVI und Zweitmonitor über HDMI.
VGA sollte man immer vermeiden wenn es geht.


----------



## dokzeps (1. März 2017)

*AW: Zwei Monitore bestmöglich anschließen (HDMI, DVI, Displayport)*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Dann werde ich wohl in der Mittagspause schnellstmöglich zum Händler meines Vertrauens flitzen. Warum sollte man auf VGA verzichten? Ich weiss, dass es ein relativ altes "Format" ist, was macht die anderen Anschlüsse besser?


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Zwei Monitore bestmöglich anschließen (HDMI, DVI, Displayport)*

VGA ist analog, dh es muss immer alles umgerechnet/gewandelt werden.
Moderne TFTs arbeiten halt digital.
Zudem ist oft die Grafikqualität bei VGA schlechter, was auch mit an den Kabeln liegt.


----------



## claster17 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Zwei Monitore bestmöglich anschließen (HDMI, DVI, Displayport)*

Zumal die 1070 auf DVI gar kein analog mehr ausgeben kann. Da kannst du mit deinem passiven VGA-Adapter noch so viel herumprobieren.


----------



## dokzeps (1. März 2017)

*AW: Zwei Monitore bestmöglich anschließen (HDMI, DVI, Displayport)*



claster17 schrieb:


> Zumal die 1070 auf DVI gar kein analog mehr ausgeben kann. Da kannst du mit deinem passiven VGA-Adapter noch so viel herumprobieren.



Wie gesagt, bin HardcoreNoob was die Anschlüsse und Formate angeht, da werde ich mich wohl etwas einlesen  Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Pyrodactil (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zwei Monitore bestmöglich anschließen (HDMI, DVI, Displayport)*

Mein Hauptmoni steckt am Displayport. Nun will ich einen alten 19 Zoll 16:9 mit VGA anschließen. 
Geht's überhaupt mit nem VGA-HDMI (passiver Adapter, der nur die Kontakte verbindet),
oder VGA-Displayport (aktiver Adapter mit Wandlerchip)? Letzteres hat einen dickeren Klotz durch den Wandlerchip mit Kabel.


----------

